# Greetings one and all.  Another fugitive from a tiny Progressive forum site



## Markle (Apr 15, 2016)

Greetings one and all.  Another fugitive from a tiny Progressive forum site.

Hope to enjoy all of you.  I am a Conservative and don't hate anyone, regardless of their views or beliefs.

I do get under some Progressives skin by posting things, backed by sources and links which offends them but they find themselves incapable of refuting.  So, they yell, scream and call me names.

None of that offends me.  I take nothing personally, I simply acknowledge that it is not me but rather my ideas which are being rejected.

After more than 40 years in sales, I have pretty thick skin.


----------



## Vigilante (Apr 15, 2016)

May I be the first to declare you a WINNER.... Lots of Subversives here, you'll enjoy yourself!


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 15, 2016)

Oh you hate alright, ask any liberal here.  They're pretty aggressive liberal mosquitoes here, thick skin can still let a little blood.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## Hossfly (Apr 15, 2016)

*WELCOME*

*

*


----------



## Vigilante (Apr 15, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> *WELCOME*
> 
> *View attachment 71542*



I really do wish you'd STOP using the JakeAss's picture!!!!


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 15, 2016)

Markle said:


> Greetings one and all.  Another fugitive from a tiny Progressive forum site.
> 
> Hope to enjoy all of you.  I am a Conservative and don't hate anyone, regardless of their views or beliefs.
> 
> ...


Progressives?  For years I have referred to them as "Progressive Liberal Pukes." They never let facts get in the way of their agenda. Lot's of 'em here to badger.


----------



## DarkFury (Apr 15, 2016)

*Since you just got here from a liberal board you may want to cyber shower first.
We had a liberal clown avatar break out that totally was un-contained a year ago and its now contained and damn near eradicated.

So hit the showers and welcome. We issue helmets and have trenches. *


----------



## Vigilante (Apr 15, 2016)

Did anyone supply you with this Liberal and Subversive protection while you post in here?


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 15, 2016)

Welcome Markle

*****SMILE*****


----------



## April (Apr 15, 2016)

Markle said:


> Greetings one and all.  Another fugitive from a tiny Progressive forum site.
> 
> Hope to enjoy all of you.  I am a Conservative and don't hate anyone, regardless of their views or beliefs.
> 
> ...


Hello there Markle..

Welcome to USMB.


----------



## Kat (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 15, 2016)

Markle said:


> Greetings one and all.  Another fugitive from a tiny Progressive forum site.
> 
> Hope to enjoy all of you.  I am a Conservative and don't hate anyone, regardless of their views or beliefs.
> 
> ...


Welcome!  Great to meet you, Markle!


----------



## RWS (Apr 16, 2016)

Well, Murkle, it doesn't really matter. You can be an obscene crazy person in the political threads or the bowels of the forum... and we won't know a thing about it unless you quote it! 

Jus sayin...


Best be a good person, and show your worth in that way. Good luck!


----------



## Militants (Apr 16, 2016)

This site is Progessive ?? Have never been hurted last 11 years only one time last 2 year because come to 46 year old today a Finn Nazism. He banked from backwood when we come close and little excatly hurting me but doesn't matter nothing. 

But he will fight in Defense and I do nothing. I am cleaner than this 175 cm and I am 182 or 183 cm. He said he are Finland in Defense. But does not make me to attack he. 

Second Finn are normalthinker in my dinear house and he's allways will fight me down. He thinks I am Swedish Nazism but I am only Swedish. This negro liker are 42 next month. 

And I am 30 about little over 100 days.


----------



## RWS (Apr 16, 2016)

jus sayin...


----------



## asaratis (Apr 16, 2016)

Markle said:


> Greetings one and all.  Another fugitive from a tiny Progressive forum site.
> 
> Hope to enjoy all of you.  I am a Conservative and don't hate anyone, regardless of their views or beliefs.
> 
> ...


Welcome, Markle!


Conservatism is admirable and is admired by those with with good sense.  I call myself a conservative hawk even though I stretch the commonly accepted definition of a political _hawk_, that being:

*DOVES AND HAWKS* are terms applied to people based upon their views about a military conflict. A dove is someone who opposes the use of military pressure to resolve a dispute; *a hawk favors entry into war*.

I favor having the strongest, most well trained, most effective military in the world, ready for battle at all times, should the need arise.  I also favor full bore application of whatever means are necessary to win the battle in short order instead of applying some politically driven rules of engagement.  Quite simply, the goal is to kill the enemy soldiers and destroy the enemy's war equipments with minimized collateral damage and force their government to sue for peace...or cry  _"uncle"_.

I like your style already...with the exception of your use of _Progressive_ as a moniker for liberals.  The fruit of their labor is anything but progressive when one considers progress to be a good thing.

Welcome to USMB!


----------



## Iceweasel (Apr 16, 2016)

Welcome. We have plenty of conservatives here, many libs too but you'll learn which ones to ignore. Or simply keep them around for target practice. It's fun!


----------



## Militants (Apr 16, 2016)

Catholic countries are far from start a war against Christians countries.

Off course like Nazi Germany how win at least five or six catholics countries.

Ireland I am no sure how it were. Only Navy war against Ireland ?


----------



## Militants (Apr 16, 2016)

Strongest Poland was defeted by Wehrmacht.


----------



## Militants (Apr 16, 2016)

How you mean are Progessives person in USMB ????


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 16, 2016)

Markle said:


> Greetings one and all.  Another fugitive from a tiny Progressive forum site.
> 
> Hope to enjoy all of you.  I am a Conservative and don't hate anyone, regardless of their views or beliefs.
> 
> ...


You're a conservative and then claim to not be a hater....my god man arent you listening .........the words are synonymous as libs will learn you here


----------



## Militants (Apr 16, 2016)

I only not to try hate Nazism. 

Mulattos how are half brown are they how are worse.

Many civil war in L.A. by negrous and mulattos in gangsta life.


----------



## Militants (Apr 16, 2016)

Nigga are better name with negrous.


----------



## RWS (Apr 17, 2016)

Hi five! I am very excite! You are welcome to my sister when you visit!


----------



## LoneLaugher (Apr 17, 2016)

DarkFury said:


> *Since you just got here from a liberal board you may want to cyber shower first.
> We had a liberal clown avatar break out that totally was un-contained a year ago and its now contained and damn near eradicated.
> 
> So hit the showers and welcome. We issue helmets and have trenches. *



That's awesome. You think you contained a clown avatar breakout? How did you do that? 

Can you guess why I am still using the avatar of my hero, Ted Cruz? Have you contained me?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Apr 17, 2016)

RWS said:


> Hi five! I am very excite! You are welcome to my sister when you visit!



Borat?


----------



## Markle (Apr 17, 2016)

Damaged Eagle said:


> Welcome Markle
> 
> *****SMILE*****



Glanced at the Pensacola Forum, looks like you're his next target.  Boards is quite a piece of work.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 17, 2016)

Markle said:


> Glanced at the _____________, looks like you're his next target.  B_____ is quite a piece of work.







You aren't supposed to name other forums on this forum other than to say my/our previous forum. You should change that and probably replace the other term with BOF. If it's to late for you to edit it yourself ask one of the moderators to do it for you.

Now that you've let everyone know that you are aware of who I am... I'm planning on getting banned there to make a point. Their mistake. Enjoy the show!

Good luck with posting on this forum Markle and it's nice to hear from you.

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 18, 2016)

Mission accomplished!

I didn't get you reinstated... However I am I'm banned.

I think it was the polls about the morals and ethics of the moderator manipulating a posters avatar and other profile features without the posters permission, along with polling for the banning of members for the same reason you were banned, that did it.

Enjoy being a member of this forum Markle, it's much better than the other one, and there's plenty of friendly and interesting people to get too know.

This one's for you and everyone else here...

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Markle (Apr 20, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Oh you hate alright, ask any liberal here.  They're pretty aggressive liberal mosquitoes here, thick skin can still let a little blood.



Not a problem at all!  I welcome all comers.  I have been in sales for 40+ years and I take nothing personal.  I simply look at attacks as someone rejecting my ideas, not me.


----------



## Markle (Apr 20, 2016)

asaratis said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > Greetings one and all.  Another fugitive from a tiny Progressive forum site.
> ...




Thank you for your kind words.  I use the term Progressive mostly because it seems to irritate Liberals to no end.  But thanks, I appreciate your input.


----------



## Markle (Apr 20, 2016)

Manonthestreet said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > Greetings one and all.  Another fugitive from a tiny Progressive forum site.
> ...



I don't hate people, I don't hate Lame Duck President Obama.  I do HATE with a vengeance what he has and is doing to our country.  Something I may have picked up with 40 years as a Realtor here in Tallahassee.


----------



## asaratis (Apr 20, 2016)

Markle said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...


Nay, nay!  They'd rather be labeled _progressive_ than_ liberal_.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 20, 2016)

asaratis said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...


Progressive Liberal Socialist Democrat Pukes sounds better. Rolls off the tongue easily.


----------



## Crixus (Apr 20, 2016)

I'm new to. More of an observer, but welcome anyway. I'll toss ya a rope if you need a hand.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 23, 2016)

Markle said:


> Greetings one and all.  Another fugitive from a tiny Progressive forum site.
> 
> Hope to enjoy all of you.  I am a Conservative and don't hate anyone, regardless of their views or beliefs.
> 
> ...




Bwahahaha....welcome, anyway.


----------



## RWS (Apr 23, 2016)

Hi five! I like you!


----------



## IsaacNewton (Apr 23, 2016)

Don't Bogart that fatty.


----------



## RWS (Apr 23, 2016)

I am a very excite about Pamela above! High five!  If you have fat booger please save! I will pay you 27 pubic hair, no more...


----------



## RWS (Apr 23, 2016)

These are fine pubic hair.... from my wife anus...


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Apr 23, 2016)

Welcome. 

Body Armor, down the hall to the left. Artillery to the right.

Safe spaces... Well. There are none here.


----------



## The Great Goose (Apr 23, 2016)

Markle said:


> Greetings one and all.  Another fugitive from a tinyis aProgressive forum site.
> 
> Hope to enjoy all of you.  I am a Conservative and don't hate anyone, regardless of their views or beliefs.
> 
> ...


I m not a conservative but progressives are nasty to me as well. Its their default setting. There is a lot of feminists here.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 24, 2016)

Markle said:


> Greetings one and all.  Another fugitive from a tiny Progressive forum site.
> 
> Hope to enjoy all of you.  I am a Conservative and don't hate anyone, regardless of their views or beliefs.
> 
> ...



Well if yer gonna bring sources and links, that goes very much against tradition here.  If you insist on doing that lemme be the first to say, it's about time.


----------



## Howey (May 25, 2016)

Markle said:


> Greetings one and all.  Another fugitive from a tiny Progressive forum site.
> 
> Hope to enjoy all of you.  I am a Conservative and don't hate anyone, regardless of their views or beliefs.
> 
> ...


You were at my forum? We don't run cons off, they go crying to mommy.


----------



## DarkFury (May 25, 2016)

Howey said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > Greetings one and all.  Another fugitive from a tiny Progressive forum site.
> ...


*Well we have buried more then a few liberals here and will dig more holes if needed.*


----------



## theliq (Jun 3, 2016)

DarkFury said:


> Howey said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...


And the Fury has tried to Defeat Me but as usual FAILED,LOL actually Fury is a good-bloke....but......there are some  WIERDO's on here,I hope you are not one of them...Enjoy,steve


----------

